# International 574 Hydraulic Problems



## kanthonysr (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, just joined today. I have an International 574 that I replaced the shear(half moon) keeper on the hydraulic pump gear. I changed the filter and all the fluid when I removed the pump. It all worked good for 10-12 hours and then the shuttle valve under the set for the lift frooze up. I took it apart and rebulit it and it worked good for a few more hours. Now the three point hitch does not respond as it should unless you work the draft also, I also notice the lift just started to jerk when raised, and also the fluid level sometimes read high or low, when it sits the fluid level comes back. It is a good tractor-getting aggravated-need help.


----------

